# Stockbroking Investment - Courses.



## phoenix_n (22 Jan 2007)

Wondering if someone here knew about good stockbroking courses.

Came across this one Advanced Diploma in Stockbroking investmetn in the Dublin Business school. 

Would this course be recommended ? Works out at just over 90euros a lecture. Seem steep?

Any others ?


----------



## ranger (23 Jan 2007)

Phoenix n,

What do you hope to acheive out of this course ?


----------



## phoenix_n (23 Jan 2007)

ranger said:


> Phoenix n,
> 
> What do you hope to acheive out of this course ?


 
Thought it may be interesting and, as an individual investor, give me some more insight into the world of equities etc. Would not be a precursor to a career or anything.


----------



## whathome (23 Jan 2007)

Phoenix_n - I would recommend reading a few books rather than taking a course.   Quite a few have been mentioned in other threads before.  Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits by Philip Fisher is an excellent one to start with:
http://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Profits-Writings-Investment-Classic/dp/047111927X


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

Irrelevant posts deleted.


----------



## phoenix_n (23 Jan 2007)

whathome said:


> Phoenix_n - I would recommend reading a few books rather than taking a course. Quite a few have been mentioned in other threads before. Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits by Philip Fisher is an excellent one to start with:
> http://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Profits-Writings-Investment-Classic/dp/047111927X


 
Perfect. Cheers whathome. Have ordered 'the intelligent investor' by Benjamin Graham aswell.


----------



## silvamuppet (23 Jan 2007)

Both excellent books.

Of note also if you want to follow them up would be
"The theory of investment value" by John Burr Williams.

Not as easy a read as Fisher and Graham's books but worth a look in if you get a taste for it.


----------



## dunkamania (24 Jan 2007)

malkiel,s random walk down wall street


----------



## charttrader (25 Jan 2007)

Looks pretty crap to me.  Most of the info seems either irrelevant or easily accessible on web or from various books.  The most popular course seems to be TICN's, which is covered in a fair amount of detail in the below thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=44434

Most other courses are a joke, imho.  I have lots of reservations about TICN also - esp. cost - but it does offer some info of worth.

Going back to books, it's hard to beat Jack Schwager's _Market Wizards_.  A must-read.


----------



## techman (25 Jan 2007)

What about www.iltb.ie?


----------



## charttrader (25 Jan 2007)

techman said:


> What about [broken link removed]



Waste of money, imho.


----------

